California police probing alleged online BLM threats made by former officers - MilnerRoute
======
bradknowles
Maybe: Shaun King: A private LEO group on Facebook is literally plotting to
kill me
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23659139](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23659139)
?

------
NonEUCitizen
Do you have a link to more info?

